# Processing time for Indian PCC from Australia (VFS)



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey there friends,

I applied for Indian PCC ON July15th from Melbourne (on vfs tracking website, scan date shows as 22nd July, so I'm guessing I should take that as the acknowledgement date) and under scan type description I have, "Your application is received and under assessment at the High Commission/Consulate General of India."

On the website I do see, it can take up to 6 weeks. (Im in my 4th week now) but reading experiences of some people in this forum I have a bad feeling tat, it is going to take longer...or something worse might happen...



1. First of all, Im freaking out, bcoz my passport is my only formal ID as I'm in Australia right now. Not having it on my hand feels handicapped

2. Secondly, I applied for my 189 visa on July 11th. My 8th week when I will get a CO allocated is soon approaching (3 weeks away). I really want to get the GRANT asap, coz being on a bridging visa is affecting my job hunt adversely.

3. Thirdly, I am terrified that VFS might lose my passport. Had I known it will take this long, I would have made a trip to India JUST to get the PCC.



I wish I can show u people reading this, how nervous I am. 

I'm sure there are people out there who've had similar experiences. I'm calling out for help. Please, if u had a similar experience, plz share, did you call anyone to chk status, if so, who did u call? did it take exactly 6 weeks to receive ur pcc or more? has vfs lost anyone's passport? is there any way I can speed up the process?

Help !!


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

kittydoll said:


> Hey there friends,
> 
> I applied for Indian PCC ON July15th from Melbourne (on vfs tracking website, scan date shows as 22nd July, so I'm guessing I should take that as the acknowledgement date) and under scan type description I have, "Your application is received and under assessment at the High Commission/Consulate General of India."
> 
> ...


I think we are on the same boat. Its my first week done with waiting and the worst thing that i have not done my medicals yet. please let me know as you get your pcc done. And do you have any info regarding what happen when CO will assign with less documents?


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

nsaini23 said:


> I think we are on the same boat. Its my first week done with waiting and the worst thing that i have not done my medicals yet. please let me know as you get your pcc done. And do you have any info regarding what happen when CO will assign with less documents?


Hi saini,


isnt it soo frustrating?

if CO is assigned to us while we are waiting for documents, he will give us 28 days to submit the documents.

If we are unable to submit the documents for reasons beyond our control, (for instance, our case, where vfs is delaying it), we can provide CO with the payment receipt and reference number as proof that we've applied and done our part correctly, and the delay is from the other side. 

CO will put our case aside and start dealing with other cases. Once we submit all documents, CO will resume checking our case.

My worry is more about how much more longer (after 6 weeks)? and if i'll ever get my passport back.


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

nsaini23 said:


> I think we are on the same boat. Its my first week done with waiting and the worst thing that i have not done my medicals yet. please let me know as you get your pcc done. And do you have any info regarding what happen when CO will assign with less documents?


wen did u lodge ur visa?
can u create ur signature so i can see ur timeline?


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

kittydoll said:


> wen did u lodge ur visa?
> can u create ur signature so i can see ur timeline?


There you go i have added signature and please let me know whether i am in the safe zone?


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

nsaini23 said:


> There you go i have added signature and please let me know whether i am in the safe zone?


i think u'll get a CO between sep6th - sep13th.
then the co willr euest for docs and give u 28 days to provide them.

and 6 weeks from the date u applied for pcc would be around sep17th to sep24th, so according to the vfs website, u should have ur pcc by then

u can book ur appointment for medicals immediately after u receive ur passport.

if everything goes well according to plan, u'll be fine...


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

i'm cooking dal makhani yummm


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

kittydoll said:


> i'm cooking dal makhani yummm


Thanx alot, well hopefully lets see what happens.fingers crossed. I just had "matra waaley chawal" and home made yoghurt


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

enjoy !!


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

kittydoll said:


> Hi saini,
> 
> 
> isnt it soo frustrating?
> ...


Hey, just let me inform as you will get your indian PCC please


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

nsaini23 said:


> Hey, just let me inform as you will get your indian PCC please



i hope i receive it next week ray:ray:ray:
will keep u posted...


----------



## ams123 (Aug 22, 2013)

hello kitty,

have you got ur indian pcc yet? I am in the same boat as you are. have you tried following up with the vfs guys/consulate?


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

ams123 said:


> hello kitty,
> 
> have you got ur indian pcc yet? I am in the same boat as you are. have you tried following up with the vfs guys/consulate?


nope didnt receive it
didnt call anyone...they r just gona ask me to wait. no use
and besides tht, i paid for the sms thingo...so if its coming, they'll text me
i feel paralised. i have a CO, but grant is getting delayed coz of this stupid thing. 

and i cant do anythin but sit n wait...frustrating


----------



## ams123 (Aug 22, 2013)

yeah, but i've heard horror stories about pcc when your spouse's name is not on the passport but mentioned on the application. am not able to go for the medicals because the passport is submitted for pcc!


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

ams123 said:


> yeah, but i've heard horror stories about pcc when your spouse's name is not on the passport but mentioned on the application. am not able to go for the medicals because the passport is submitted for pcc!


Ohh ****..

my partner's name is not on passport
but unfortunately i added him on the application

i'm so bloody screwed...:doh:


----------



## ams123 (Aug 22, 2013)

hehe, which is why i said we are in the same boat!


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

is there any thing we can do?


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

im gona call vfs now...but im pretty sure i know what they r gonna say

anywayz...ima call them now


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

yea just called them...

and as i expected...nothing...nothing at all

all i got is 'still under assessment'


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

im completing 6 weeks today, since i applied...doesn't look good for me


----------



## ams123 (Aug 22, 2013)

Did they say anything about "what after 6 weeks"? I am expecting the same to happen with me.


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

no. she said it will take however long it takes...

the call was like hitting a brick wall..

didb't get any info


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

the worst part is, i got a CO....she's waiting on my PCC


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

sorry not been 6 weeks yet...my bad

its been 4 weeks since they acknowledged....

some how i feel i'll receive this week or the next..hope im right ::fingerscrossed::


----------



## ams123 (Aug 22, 2013)

Good luck! Keep me posted !


----------



## pulikali (Jul 9, 2013)

kittydoll said:


> sorry not been 6 weeks yet...my bad
> 
> its been 4 weeks since they acknowledged....
> 
> some how i feel i'll receive this week or the next..hope im right ::fingerscrossed::



I’m also in the same boat. My spouses name is not in my passport and vice versa. But we both have included each other in the respective applications. 
Kitty- how did you figure out the date when they acknowledged it? Is it from the scan date?

And yeah, calling them is a real pain. 



~~~


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

yea scan date 

 tell me abt it...im almost in tears...

i checked with my folks bk in india. no one has gone to my permanent address for verification yet.


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

kittydoll said:


> yea scan date
> 
> tell me abt it...im almost in tears...
> 
> i checked with my folks bk in india. no one has gone to my permanent address for verification yet.


Dont worry, everything will be alright. Keep yourself busy.


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

tnx for ur kind words saini..


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

kittydoll said:


> tnx for ur kind words saini..


Mrs kittydoll, you lodged EOI on 11th of july . Which date you got your CO?


----------



## pulikali (Jul 9, 2013)

kittydoll said:


> yea scan date
> 
> tell me abt it...im almost in tears...
> 
> i checked with my folks bk in india. no one has gone to my permanent address for verification yet.



Can you tell me what is your scan date, if you don't mind?

Mine shows up as 25 July....



~~~


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

Chembata said:


> Can you tell me what is your scan date, if you don't mind?
> 
> Mine shows up as 25 July....
> 
> ...


My friend lives in Melbourne and his scan date is 18th of july. I will let you know when he gets his PCC.


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

Chembata said:


> Can you tell me what is your scan date, if you don't mind?
> 
> Mine shows up as 25 July....
> 
> ...




mine is 22 july hwell:


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

nsaini23 said:


> My friend lives in Melbourne and his scan date is 18th of july. I will let you know when he gets his PCC.


thank you..

i'll really appreciate tht...


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

kittydoll said:


> thank you..
> 
> i'll really appreciate tht...


Guys waiting for PCC through VFS I had a thought not sure if this will work but it may , 

VFS in OZ would have most likely sent it to a VFS office close to the address in India for which PCC is sought for why don't you find the number and give those guys a call


To my understanding it will work in the below flow

VFS OZ/Onshore - > VFS Delhi or closest metro - > PSK - > Local Police and all the way back

Again not sure if this helps


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

Good thinking...

i was thinking of something similar too. i tried to ask the girl i called in vfs melbourne for a phone number in india i can call but she denied of knowing any information

anywayz i'll google and see if i can find a number

tnx for ur input ojhaa, really appreciate any help i can get right now...off to google...


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

VFS OZ -> VFS Ind -> AHC -> PSK -> Police verification -> Sends report to PSK


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

kittydoll said:


> Good thinking...
> 
> i was thinking of something similar too. i tried to ask the girl i called in vfs melbourne for a phone number in india i can call but she denied of knowing any information
> 
> ...


My friend whos passport got scanned on 18th july. His status on vfs websited updated to process completed on 22nd of august So he will get his passport soon. Kitty madam you are going to get a good news soon within 5 working days


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

nsaini23 said:


> My friend whos passport got scanned on 18th july. His status on vfs websited updated to process completed on 22nd of august So he will get his passport soon. Kitty madam you are going to get a good news soon within 5 working days


omg saini i love u lol...

ur such a good man/woman...thnx for sharing the news...

hope i do get a good news soon

im worried if the partner name missing on my passport would be a problem.. hopefully not :fingerscrossed:


----------



## pulikali (Jul 9, 2013)

nsaini23 said:


> My friend whos passport got scanned on 18th july. His status on vfs websited updated to process completed on 22nd of august So he will get his passport soon. Kitty madam you are going to get a good news soon within 5 working days


Some positive news finally. 
I hope we all get some good news by next week.



~~~


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

kittydoll said:


> omg saini i love u lol...
> 
> ur such a good man/woman...thnx for sharing the news...
> 
> ...


I'm male and ypu are married bhabhi ji lol


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

haha saini..
i said it in a very innocent way...even without knowing ur male/female lol
nothing to do with me being married..


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

i was distracting myself from thinking abt PCC today, cooked, went shopping...went to chaddy


----------



## regenade (Jul 17, 2013)

Damn, the wait sounds horrible. My Wife submitted for PCC in Melbourne VFS and Scan Date is 31-JULY. My Scan Date is 07-AUG. 

Also we will have to wait for the passport to be returned before we can do the Medicals for my wife. Is there a way to complete the Meds for my wife without having the passport in Hand. We have certified copy of her passport.


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

regenade said:


> Damn, the wait sounds horrible. My Wife submitted for PCC in Melbourne VFS and Scan Date is 31-JULY. My Scan Date is 07-AUG.
> 
> Also we will have to wait for the passport to be returned before we can do the Medicals for my wife. Is there a way to complete the Meds for my wife without having the passport in Hand. We have certified copy of her passport.


No, there is not any other way. My scan date is 7th august too.


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!


guys...


the status on my vfs tracker page changed to 


Your application has been assessed by the High Commission/Consulate General of India and is being returned to the centre where you applied.


finally!!!!! im sooooooooooooo excited !


__


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

but my folks said no one came to verify..

im worried if the application will come back with a note asking to reissue passport with husband's name and then apply for PCC...

IN THAT CASE, I'LL BOOK MY TICKET FOR INDIA..NO WAY I'M WAITING ANOTHER COLD MONTH...

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## regenade (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi KittyDoll,

Thats good news.
If you had got your Police verification done at the time of issuing of passport, I guess there should be nothing to worry about. There should not be any problem with Husband's name not being in Passport but being present in the Application. You should get it in your hand by Tuesday anyway, so final 2 days of wait for you. All the best with your Grant, hopefully you should get within a week or two at max. Please do post on this thread with your updates and pray for us as well 

Just had a question to you people who had done Medicals from Medibank in Melbourne. I did my medicals on 7-AUG and last week got a copy of my medical reports in a sealed envelope. Should I just keep the copy of the medicals with me in case CO asks for it and cant find the report uploaded by the clinic in eHealth ? Or do I have to post it t Global Health , Sydney ?

My Wife applied for PCC and scan date of VFS Melbourne in 31-July, hopefully she gets it by end of month as her meds are still pending and I dont think there is a way to get the meds done without a passport as posted by saini. Problem is similar to KittyDoll and my name is not there in passport and I have not included my name in PCC Application also as suggested by many members.

Btw how do we travel to India if we are not Bridging,at the time of Application only Bridging A Visa is granted, which does not allow entry/exit. So do we have to Apply for Bridging B , any idea how long that takes ?


----------



## pulikali (Jul 9, 2013)

kittydoll said:


> yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!
> 
> 
> guys...
> ...




That's great news!
I'm sure everything will be fine now and you'll get the clearance next week itself. 
Now, I can also expect mine or at least a status change in the next week.
I was closely following you as our 'scan dates' are just 3 days apart. 


~~~


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

kittydoll said:


> but my folks said no one came to verify..
> 
> im worried if the application will come back with a note asking to reissue passport with husband's name and then apply for PCC...
> 
> ...


I told you kitty doll. Dont worry kitty bhabhi


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

thanks guys. hope fully i'll get it tomorrow or tuesday..

regenade, keep the envelope with u. IF ur case officer asks u for it, then post it to her. the results sent to u r only a back up, if there's a system glitch and case office is unable to access ur medical results online.

to travel on a bridging visa, ur right, u need to apply for bridging visa B. go to immigration, fill out a form, pay the fees. it will take between 2-7 days to get bridging visa B.

chembata, i hope u get ut PCC this week too.. 

saini bro, thnks...i hope there's no prob with the PCC, coz no one went for verfication to my permanent add ..


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

kittydoll said:


> thanks guys. hope fully i'll get it tomorrow or tuesday..
> 
> regenade, keep the envelope with u. IF ur case officer asks u for it, then post it to her. the results sent to u r only a back up, if there's a system glitch and case office is unable to access ur medical results online.
> 
> ...



If you the PCC request has the same address as the address in you passport there will be no new verification assumed to be verified at time of passport issue


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

ojhaa said:


> If you the PCC request has the same address as the address in you passport there will be no new verification assumed to be verified at time of passport issue



aaahhhh !!!

makes sense !


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

Status changed to

Your Application has been dispatched by Post/Courier to your provided address. Thank You

Im at work now. I'll go home n chk the mail box.

Hopefully good news for me


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

lolz came home n checked mail box...NOTHING haha

may be tomorrow !! lolz


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

FINALLY !!!


Received the pcc in express post.i reached home at 4:45pm from work. Luckily drove (more like raced) to the post office before they closed at 5pm and collectedthe parcel.

i opened the parcel to find a semi-crushed up piece of paper showing my photo and half typed-up/ half hand written.

My mind just having its tiny little flash back of ALL the stress i went through for that really unprofessional-looking, semi-crushed/folded piece of paper.

THANK GOD...I HAVE MY PASSPORT BACK
feels like i grew back a hand and a leg after being without them for a while..wow

sighhhh !!!!


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

kittydoll said:


> FINALLY !!!
> 
> 
> Received the pcc in express post.i reached home at 4:45pm from work. Luckily drove (more like raced) to the post office before they closed at 5pm and collectedthe parcel.
> ...


 What ID proof you provided to the post?


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

nsaini23 said:


> What ID proof you provided to the post?


Congratulations bhabhi ji


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

nsaini23 said:


> What ID proof you provided to the post?


i have a student-travel ID card from STA. showed that


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

nsaini23 said:


> Congratulations bhabhi ji


lol stop calling me bhabhi ji..

im sure im younger thn u


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

kittydoll said:


> lol stop calling me bhabhi ji..
> 
> im sure im younger thn u


so it took 2 months for you?


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> so it took 2 months for you?


15 july to 27 aug

u do the math  im too lazy lol...


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

kittydoll said:


> 15 july to 27 aug
> 
> u do the math  im too lazy lol...




exactly 42 days..........I  told you in the very beginning......45 days.......anyways.........congrats........guess........you are relieved and relaxed now........


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> exactly 42 days..........I told you in the very beginning......45 days.......anyways.........congrats........guess........you are relieved and relaxed now........


 u hav noo idea how relieved i am...

pcc is one thing but i realised im equally delighted to hav my passport bk

tnx for ur support wen i was stressed..im grateful


----------



## regenade (Jul 17, 2013)

regenade said:


> Hi KittyDoll,
> 
> Thats good news.
> If you had got your Police verification done at the time of issuing of passport, I guess there should be nothing to worry about. There should not be any problem with Husband's name not being in Passport but being present in the Application. You should get it in your hand by Tuesday anyway, so final 2 days of wait for you. All the best with your Grant, hopefully you should get within a week or two at max. Please do post on this thread with your updates and pray for us as well
> ...


Guys any help with my queries please


----------



## regenade (Jul 17, 2013)

kittydoll said:


> FINALLY !!!
> 
> 
> Received the pcc in express post.i reached home at 4:45pm from work. Luckily drove (more like raced) to the post office before they closed at 5pm and collectedthe parcel.
> ...


Congrats kittydoll. Hopefully you will have the Golden Mail from CO with Grant very soon.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

regenade said:


> Guys any help with my queries please


Hi mate.....our case is similar to you..........my wife applied PCC from VFS Melbourne.......scan date is same as yours.........she is also yet to undergo medicals.........as her previous medicals lapsed.......


You need to apply for Bridging B visa.....If you want to travel...........but need to enter back into OZ........with the expiry date of existing visa por effective visa..............once this existing visa lapses.....then only your bRidging Visa A comes into effect.........My wife also been granted same Bridging Visa A as soon as I applied.........on same day.......with this condition..........but with full time work....


Cheers


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

regenade said:


> Guys any help with my queries please


Besides.....keep the envelope with you....generally for your reference...........but send it unsealed when CO asks for it.....

Cheers


----------



## regenade (Jul 17, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> Hi mate.....our case is similar to you..........my wife applied PCC from VFS Melbourne.......scan date is same as yours.........she is also yet to undergo medicals.........as her previous medicals lapsed.......
> 
> 
> You need to apply for Bridging B visa.....If you want to travel...........but need to enter back into OZ........with the expiry date of existing visa por effective visa..............once this existing visa lapses.....then only your bRidging Visa A comes into effect.........My wife also been granted same Bridging Visa A as soon as I applied.........on same day.......with this condition..........but with full time work....
> ...


Thanks a lot JP Mosa for your response.
Both me and my wife(We are in 457, myself Primary and my wife Dependent) are here in Melbourne and applied for PCC from VFS Melbourne. My wife's scan date is 31-JUL and mine is 07-AUG. I have completed my medicals but my wife has her medicals pending. 

Problem is I have to travel back middle of next month to India and I hope to get my passport by that time. In case my 457 is cancelled, can I apply for Bridging -B from India itself ? I guess my case is way too complex


----------



## regenade (Jul 17, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> Besides.....keep the envelope with you....generally for your reference...........but send it unsealed when CO asks for it.....
> 
> Cheers


Thx mate 

So did your wife get her posted results as well ? The issue is that in my eVISA Online system I still see the link "Organize your Health Examinations" so I guess the results are not uploaded yet. Its been 3 weeks that my medicals were completed, and I got the results by post a week back.
Will have to wait till CO is assigned which is expected next week and check what he can see online about my meds.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

regenade said:


> Thanks a lot JP Mosa for your response.
> Both me and my wife(We are in 457, myself Primary and my wife Dependent) are here in Melbourne and applied for PCC from VFS Melbourne. My wife's scan date is 31-JUL and mine is 07-AUG. I have completed my medicals but my wife has her medicals pending.
> 
> Problem is I have to travel back middle of next month to India and I hope to get my passport by that time. In case my 457 is cancelled, can I apply for Bridging -B from India itself ? I guess my case is way too complex


I guess not possible........in my point of view....you can't apply for bridging B from offshore.....they are meant for onshore applicants..........but you can apply onshore and leave ........


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

regenade said:


> Guys any help with my queries please


regenede,

i answered ur query yesterday.
pag 6, first post !!!

u didnt see :fish:


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

kittydoll said:


> regenede,
> 
> i answered ur query yesterday.
> pag 6, first post !!!
> ...


Congrats on the PCC now get the " ?" off next to Ind from your signature


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

ojhaa said:


> Congrats on the PCC now get the " ?" off next to Ind from your signature


yayyyy !!!!:dance::dance:


----------



## pulikali (Jul 9, 2013)

Yaaay!!

After more than a month of waiting and multiple refresh of the VFS page later, I see a change for our PCC status!

"Your application has been assessed by the High Commission/Consulate General of India and is being returned to the centre where you applied."

But the scan date has changed to 27/08/2013 from the earlier date of 25 July, did anyone else notice this? Or does that even matter?


~~~


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Chembata said:


> Yaaay!!
> 
> After more than a month of waiting and multiple refresh of the VFS page later, I see a change for our PCC status!
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter...........ours is from 28/7/2-13 to 1/08/2013.....congraazz anyways.....


----------



## regenade (Jul 17, 2013)

kittydoll said:


> regenede,
> 
> i answered ur query yesterday.
> pag 6, first post !!!
> ...


Thanks kittydoll. Best of luck with your grant 
Btw I got my CO Assigned today. She has requested for PCC and Meds. Have emailed her my current condition of PCC and Meds.


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

nice on regenede

im still waiting for my partner's pcc


----------



## pulikali (Jul 9, 2013)

Lo and Behold!

Today's mail greeted me with my wife's and mine India PCC report. But more importantly, the parcel contained our passports!!

Thanks nsaini23, kittydoll, JP Mosa for your support and providing guidelines on the timelines for PCC. I know it's just a small step but all the wait times, uncertainties and confusions had made it the big thing in the entire process!!

Cheers!



~~~


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

goodluck chembata


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

hey ppl, i got my GRANT today .......................

tnx for being there n sharing my problems when i turned in to a mad cat !


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

kittydoll said:


> hey ppl, i got my GRANT today .......................
> 
> tnx for being there n sharing my problems when i turned in to a mad cat !


Congratulations !!

Good Luck.


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

Redtape said:


> Congratulations !!
> 
> Good Luck.


tnk u redtape


----------



## regenade (Jul 17, 2013)

Good news Kittydoll. Congrats on your GRANT. So you had submitted your partener's PCC as well ? The grant came quite fast. Which team was your CO from. Mine is T31 Brisbane.


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

thanks 
yea i submitted his PCC as well on friday, GRANT on monday
adelaide team 4


----------



## regenade (Jul 17, 2013)

Thats good .
Both me and my Wife's PCC are still stuck with VFS Melbourne. My wife's is exactly 5 weeks and mine is 4 weeks after scan date. Its a painful wait now since I need to travel also in 3 weeks time, so need to get my passport back asap.


----------



## regenade (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi All,

Finally an update on my Wife's PCC, status changed to "Your Application has been dispatched by Post/Courier to your provided address. Thank You" and Scan Date is 04/09/2013. Initial Scan date was 31/07/2013, so its exactly 5 weeks. Hope we get her passport by Friday as we have scheduled Medical Appointment for Monday morning.

Now another week or two of wait for my PCC. Mine is a TATKAL passport for which post Police verification was not complete. Hope there are no complexities due to that , but at least my Passport Address and Permanent Address in INDIA is the same. My Scan date is 07/08/2013 and I need to get my passport back in 2 weeks from today, otherwise have to withdraw PCC Application and get back passport  and complete PCC from India, as I need to travel back in 2.5 weeks.

Also people, totally unrelated to PCC but Any idea if Medibank Melbourne has transformed into e-Medicals/electronic processing (with HAP ID) from end of Aug ? I did my medicals in 1st week of Aug and it was still the old way of filling Form 160 and 26. Anyone did Medicals from Medibank Melbourne recently in last 1-2 weeks ?


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

regenade said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally an update on my Wife's PCC, status changed to "Your Application has been dispatched by Post/Courier to your provided address. Thank You" and Scan Date is 04/09/2013. Initial Scan date was 31/07/2013, so its exactly 5 weeks. Hope we get her passport by Friday as we have scheduled Medical Appointment for Monday morning.
> 
> ...




Thanx for the info bro. My scan date is 7th aug too. Chances of getting it on monday tuesday or maximum wednesday


----------



## regenade (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks saini mate , we are both on same boat 
Please update on thread once you see any update from VFS Website, I will post as soon as I get any update as well.


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

regenade said:


> Thanks saini mate , we are both on same boat
> Please update on thread once you see any update from VFS Website, I will post as soon as I get any update as well.


Are you done with your medicals?


----------



## regenade (Jul 17, 2013)

Ya I am done with my medicals but my wife's medical will happen coming Monday as we were waiting for her passport post PCC.
Have CO been allocated for you yet ? I had my CO Allocated last week Wednesday, so I hope I can finish up everything (wife's MEDS and my PCC) by end of next week.

All the best of luck to you saini mate


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

regenade said:


> Ya I am done with my medicals but my wife's medical will happen coming Monday as we were waiting for her passport post PCC.
> Have CO been allocated for you yet ? I had my CO Allocated last week Wednesday, so I hope I can finish up everything (wife's MEDS and my PCC) by end of next week.
> 
> All the best of luck to you saini mate


I havent done with my medicals yet waiting for my PCC (hopefully next week). My CO hasnt allocated yet


----------



## abhi_mq (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi Guys, I am also waiting for my PPC, which I had applied at VFS sydney (Scan Date- 02-Aug)  My 190 visa application has entered into its 6th week now (CO not yet allocated) and I am getting REALLY worried about the coming few weeks. Would really appreciate if anyone of you could help regarding any followings issues,

Firstly, for 190 visa, Case officers are supposed to be allocated within 5 weeks but in my case, its been over 5 weeks and 4 days, and there is still no email regarding any appointment of CO? 

And Secondly, what if my CO is allocated and asks for my PCC? People with high intellect at VFS sydney said, it could take between 6 weeks to 2 months 

Really getting worried now, if anyone could suggest anything regarding above two points, I would really appreciate. Thanks


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

abhi_mq said:


> Hi Guys, I am also waiting for my PPC, which I had applied at VFS sydney (Scan Date- 02-Aug)  My 190 visa application has entered into its 6th week now (CO not yet allocated) and I am getting REALLY worried about the coming few weeks. Would really appreciate if anyone of you could help regarding any followings issues,
> 
> Firstly, for 190 visa, Case officers are supposed to be allocated within 5 weeks but in my case, its been over 5 weeks and 4 days, and there is still no email regarding any appointment of CO?
> 
> ...


----------



## karthick (Aug 4, 2013)

nsaini23 said:


> Hey, just let me inform as you will get your indian PCC please


hey guys i saw your posting.. am in the same boat like you.. i applied for my PCC from Melbourne Scan date 27-Aug-2013. i applied for VISA 24-Aug-13. I awaiting for both case officer and PCC. how long your PCC took...?

I need to do my medical as well.. can some one please let me on average of how many days you got your PCC...?


karthick


----------



## regenade (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey Karthick,

As of now, its around 5~6 weeks to get PCC. Mine and nsaini23 both scan date is 07-AUG-2013 and we are still awaiting any update on VFS Website. Lets hope the status changes before end of this week as I need to travel back to India in 10 days and need to get back my passport asap.

@abhi_mq --- Your CO would have been assigned since its more than 5 weeks, its not always CO will e-mail you after he or she is assigned to your case. Have you preloaded all your documents/evidence except of course PCC and Medicals. If the status of any document is shown as 'Requested' that means CO is Allocated to your file. Otherwise given a call to DIAC and confirm with them whether CO has been allocated or not.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

karthick said:


> hey guys i saw your posting.. am in the same boat like you.. i applied for my PCC from Melbourne Scan date 27-Aug-2013. i applied for VISA 24-Aug-13. I awaiting for both case officer and PCC. how long your PCC took...?
> 
> I need to do my medical as well.. can some one please let me on average of how many days you got your PCC...?
> 
> ...


Don't worry ...you get yours back in 45 days...around 5 to 6 weeks
My wife applied through VFS in Melbourne......scan date 1/8/13.......just today 9/9/13.......status changed to your assessment done..........so we expect it to reach in next week.....then she will go for medicals...

Cheers


----------



## karthick (Aug 4, 2013)

regenade said:


> Hey Karthick,
> 
> As of now, its around 5~6 weeks to get PCC. Mine and nsaini23 both scan date is 07-AUG-2013 and we are still awaiting any update on VFS Website. Lets hope the status changes before end of this week as I need to travel back to India in 10 days and need to get back my passport asap.
> 
> @abhi_mq --- Your CO would have been assigned since its more than 5 weeks, its not always CO will e-mail you after he or she is assigned to your case. Have you preloaded all your documents/evidence except of course PCC and Medicals. If the status of any document is shown as 'Requested' that means CO is Allocated to your file. Otherwise given a call to DIAC and confirm with them whether CO has been allocated or not.


thanks all for your support. will update once i get my status changes


----------



## regenade (Jul 17, 2013)

My Status in "Still Under Assessment", nsaini23 do you have any update on your PCC.
This is my final thing which is pending to CO, My wife's medicals and PCC has been completed and my medical was also completed 3-4 weeks back itself.

I need to travel to India in around 2 weeks or so, and since I am on a 457, mostly wont need a Bridging B to travel back and re-enter. But hoping PCC to clear this week and submit to CO, so that I can travel tension free and get the GRANT before I travel. Need all the luck and wishes now  and hoping for the best.


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

regenade said:


> My Status in "Still Under Assessment", nsaini23 do you have any update on your PCC.
> This is my final thing which is pending to CO, My wife's medicals and PCC has been completed and my medical was also completed 3-4 weeks back itself.
> 
> I need to travel to India in around 2 weeks or so, and since I am on a 457, mostly wont need a Bridging B to travel back and re-enter. But hoping PCC to clear this week and submit to CO, so that I can travel tension free and get the GRANT before I travel. Need all the luck and wishes now  and hoping for the best.


I was expecting it today. I got my CO allocated today and i still havent done with my medicals,eventually,after my pcc i am expecting the maximum time is 16th


----------



## regenade (Jul 17, 2013)

Good news that you got CO Allocated, please upload all docs in eVISA except your PCC and Medicals and drop an email to CO stating that you are still awaiting for your Indian PCC and will do medicals after you receive the passport back. Usually CO will keep a note of that in the account and process/verify rest of the documents. That way delay will be less in GRANT once your PCC and MEDS are done.

I am now really worried on my PCC and hope at least its processed by end of this week .


----------



## regenade (Jul 17, 2013)

Okay ppl need some pointers.

I have a query today which has been worrying me in past few days. I have applied for 190 in end of July and CO had been allocated in last week of Aug. I am an On Shore Applicant and hence a Bridging VISA A was provided to me when I applied for 190 via eVISA. Now the thing is I am currently on an Employee Sponsored 457 VISA and since that VISA is active, the Bridging A VISA is still not active. My 457 VISA expires in around 2 years but problem is I have to return back to India as my official assignment is over. I have already put in my resignation and need to complete the formalities of resignation after I reach India. Now I am traveling in another 2 weeks or so and my exit will be on my 457 VISA. Problem is I tried to apply Bridging B to re-enter Australia in another 1 month or so (if my 190 is still in process) but DIAC office people told its not possible as even my Bridging A is not active, so Bridging B cannot be applied when your 457 is already active.

Problem is if I leave my employer, as per VISA Conditions of 457, I would not be able to enter Australia even if the VISA is not cancelled as it will be in breach of VISA Conditions. I will be offshore when I leave my employer, so applying Bridging B is also out of question. Have anyone faced this scenario before or know what can be done now.

As for my 190, only my PCC is pending and everything else is completed, so I hope once PCC is submitted I get the grant within another 30 days, so that I can travel back after the GRANT.

Do I need to inform CO that I am leaving Australia as part of my work assignment and would be back in around 1 month or so, does that affect my 190 Application processing in anyway ?

Sorry for the long post, but I really wanted to explain the complete scenario. Helpful response will really be appreciated.


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

i regenede, hows it going?

until your current visa expires (457) ur bridging visa for 190 visa will not take affect, so essentially u must continue to oblige the conditions on ur 457.

yea u need to inform CO if your leaving australia (if u can, so far it looks like u cant) and also inform immigration, get them to issue a bridging visa B. as far as i know, they put the processing on hold until u come back to australia and inform immigration that ur back...that was teh case when i renewed my student visa, dont know if it is the same case with 190

i reckon its better u wait for ur grant, and then go...


----------



## regenade (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks kittydoll for your reply. Hope you are all relaxed now after your grant 

Actually all these things are driving me crazy now , PCC is still stuck with VFS and since my official assignment is over, I need to travel back to India in next 10 days or so. But since I am on 457, I don't see any any problem why 190 processing should be on hold when I travel back to India. I expect the grant to happen in next 3-4 weeks at max and I need to confirm that processing indeed wont stop when I go back to India for official trip. If that way GRANT happens when I am in India, I can come back without any issues even if I leave my employer.

Problem is I am not able to apply for a Bridging B now since my 457 is already active because of while Bridging A cant be active till my 457 is cancelled. Seems to a full circle of things now and I am really short of time 

I guess I might need to contact a Migration agent as this scenario is complex, even according to DIAC officers in Melbourne office. I am going there again tomorrow to talk on my Bridging B Application.


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hello everyone! My status is changed to "application returned to where i applied" freling relaxed


----------



## regenade (Jul 17, 2013)

Thats great news nsaini23 mate ...When did you apply at VFS Melbourne, on Tuesday 06-AUG-2013 and scan date is 07-AUG-2013 right ? I was there at VFS office on Tuesday morning. Hope my application is processed as well by this week, fingers crossed.

Since the passport is already being sent back, book your Medicals via eMedicals from Medibank Melbourne. Good news is that Medibank Melbourne is now HAP ID enabled, so if all is good with your Medicals you should have your grant in 2~3 weeks from now


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

regenade said:


> Thats great news nsaini23 mate ...When did you apply at VFS Melbourne, on Tuesday 06-AUG-2013 and scan date is 07-AUG-2013 right ? I was there at VFS office on Tuesday morning. Hope my application is processed as well by this week, fingers crossed.
> 
> Since the passport is already being sent back, book your Medicals via eMedicals from Medibank Melbourne. Good news is that Medibank Melbourne is now HAP ID enabled, so if all is good with your Medicals you should have your grant in 2~3 weeks from now


Hey thanx, hopefully your status will get change today. I booked my medicals from medinank website with HAP id provided. I dont know how hap id works. Lets see but you are still lucky that you will live in melbourne. I have to move to sydney its expensive and i dont know anyone there. I spend three years here.;(


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

Passport dispatched!!!


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

First of all it's good to see other topics like *cooking Dal makhani* etc, on this thread.I know how seriously we’ll be discussing and we are trying to put a smile across our face and importantly on others too.

May be you guys could help me with my question:-

I'm planning to start my state sponsorship process from mid Oct once I return to India (tentative date Nov 1st) and right now I'm in *Help me phase* according to this phases bible  .I liked it though.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...88914-10-great-phases-immigration-hahaha.html

After reading this PCC thread I’m planning to get this PCC done beforehand. Need to get PCC from both India and Australia.

My question is:- 

1. What is the validity of the PCC? Is it ok to apply now for both India and Australia whilst I'm in Aus ? 

2. My passport was last renewed in Syndey, Aus back in 2011. So I'm thinking of applying whilst I'm in Aus as it may be little quick to process this?

The other reason to do this is, you might have seen in the Indian news (If you are following it) that formation of new state (Telangaana) is causing disturbance in Andhra Pradesh (from which I come from). Can’t guess these twists and turns and what’s in store for tomorrow. Therefore I require some information on this.

Cheers!!


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

nsaini23 said:


> Passport dispatched!!!


Does it mean both your passport (original) and pcc is in return mail nsaini23?


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

Redtape said:


> Does it mean both your passport (original) and pcc is in return mail nsaini23?


Yeah bro, by courier.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

My wife received her Indian PCC yesterday.

scan date 1/8/13.......received date is 05/09/13

cheers


----------



## abhi_mq (Sep 3, 2013)

nsaini23 said:


> Yeah bro, by courier.


Hey nsaini, Congrats on getting the PCC. Just a quick question, is your Indian address same in your passport as in your PCC application??
Man, I am in trouble, still waiting for the status to change at VFS website! My scan date is 02-Aug-2013!  And CO is not allocated yet


----------



## abhi_mq (Sep 3, 2013)

regenade said:


> Hey Karthick,
> 
> As of now, its around 5~6 weeks to get PCC. Mine and nsaini23 both scan date is 07-AUG-2013 and we are still awaiting any update on VFS Website. Lets hope the status changes before end of this week as I need to travel back to India in 10 days and need to get back my passport asap.
> 
> @abhi_mq --- Your CO would have been assigned since its more than 5 weeks, its not always CO will e-mail you after he or she is assigned to your case. Have you preloaded all your documents/evidence except of course PCC and Medicals. If the status of any document is shown as 'Requested' that means CO is Allocated to your file. Otherwise given a call to DIAC and confirm with them whether CO has been allocated or not.


Hey Regenade, thanks for the info. The document which I have not uploaded, doesn't show as "Requested" but it shows as "Recommended" . I did read on some posts on this website, that some 190 application took 8 weeks for the CO to be allocated, do u really think, I should call immigration myself to ask for allocation for CO, because I have not received my PCC yet!  (Scan date- 02-Aug-2013).

And secondly, my Indian address in passport is not same anymore, so the address PCC application is different but in the same city! Do u have any info on this, I would really appreciate any help. Thanks


----------



## abhi_mq (Sep 3, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> Don't worry ...you get yours back in 45 days...around 5 to 6 weeks
> My wife applied through VFS in Melbourne......scan date 1/8/13.......just today 9/9/13.......status changed to your assessment done..........so we expect it to reach in next week.....then she will go for medicals...
> 
> Cheers


Hey JP, Just wondering if u have any info about, if the Indian address in different in the PCC application and in the passport (but in the same city), is the Police Verification done at the new address? If yes, is there any time limit?

And, my PCC applicaton with scan date 02-Aug-2013 has completed 6 weeks today  and the status has NOT been changed  ..Moreover, its been over 6 weeks, no CO has not been allocated to my 190 application. (Applied: 30 July 2013) I would really appreciate, if u could help with info on any of the above points. Thanks a lot


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

I av got my passport today. But the strange thing is my scan date is 7th aug and pcc issue date written on it is 8th aug. indian system


----------



## abhi_mq (Sep 3, 2013)

nsaini23 said:


> I av got my passport today. But the strange thing is my scan date is 7th aug and pcc issue date written on it is 8th aug. indian system


Oh man, I know Indian system right! Hey, plz let me know was your Indian address same in both PCC application and in your passport?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

abhi_mq said:


> Hey JP, Just wondering if u have any info about, if the Indian address in different in the PCC application and in the passport (but in the same city), is the Police Verification done at the new address? If yes, is there any time limit?
> 
> And, my PCC applicaton with scan date 02-Aug-2013 has completed 6 weeks today  and the status has NOT been changed  ..Moreover, its been over 6 weeks, no CO has not been allocated to my 190 application. (Applied: 30 July 2013) I would really appreciate, if u could help with info on any of the above points. Thanks a lot


There will not be any time limit for police verification.....but what we did back in India....we sent one of our relatives to local police station to inquire about my wife's PCC.......after a week of the application.

In our case....no verification done..... she got her Indian PCC and Passport back on 09/09/13..........

Cheers


----------



## abhi_mq (Sep 3, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> There will not be any time limit for police verification.....but what we did back in India....we sent one of our relatives to local police station to inquire about my wife's PCC.......after a week of the application.
> 
> In our case....no verification done..... she got her Indian PCC and Passport back on 09/09/13..........
> 
> Cheers


Ok, could u plz let me know, if the Indian address on your PCC application and the passport was same or different?


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

Heya fellas,

Speaking of the Indian system...

My partner's PCC had August spelt 'Ausgust' on the top left corner.
The body of PCC had a long sentence with lot of words that were just put together and grammatically not even close to right...

Well, those things didn't bother me except if it would raise a suspicion that I forged the document lol

On my PCC, (yes, the one I waited on for more than a month)...it was not dated !!!
Date field was filled in with the PCC No. details and PCC No. field was blank !!!!

My case officer, at first refused to accept it and extended the due date for all documents to be submitted by another 30 days.
Luciky there was a stamp on my passport that had the date and the PCC no. and same official's name who had signed off my PCC...phew!!! I explained to her to compare the details on my passport and PCC and then she accepted it...


I'm not trying to mock India or anything. I'm proud of my country...
but its just that they are so careless and when we take such documents to other countries, it shows them how lethargic and careless our officials are...I don't like to see my country being looked down on...



What do you guys think?




..


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

kittydoll said:


> Heya fellas,
> 
> Speaking of the Indian system...
> 
> ...



My wife Indian PCC has Date of issue.........PCC no.......Application ref no............Issued authority" consulate general of India,Melbourne"........PP No....ISSUE DATE AND EXPIRY DATE.......


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

kittydoll said:


> Heya fellas,
> 
> Speaking of the Indian system...
> 
> ...


Corrupted indian system!!!


----------



## SunnyK (Dec 23, 2012)

regenade said:


> Thats great news nsaini23 mate ...When did you apply at VFS Melbourne, on Tuesday 06-AUG-2013 and scan date is 07-AUG-2013 right ? I was there at VFS office on Tuesday morning. Hope my application is processed as well by this week, fingers crossed.
> 
> Since the passport is already being sent back, book your Medicals via eMedicals from Medibank Melbourne. Good news is that Medibank Melbourne is now HAP ID enabled, so if all is good with your Medicals you should have your grant in 2~3 weeks from now


Hi Regenade, 

Could I know the status of your application? Did you get your passport? 
How long it would take for PCC? 

I may be falling into the same criteria as yours.. But as of now, my assignment will last for 1 more month. I already applied for my PCC and was awaiting for it.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## abhi_mq (Sep 3, 2013)

nsaini23 said:


> Corrupted indian system!!!


Hey nsaini, man I would really appreciate If you could let me know, was the Indian address on your PCC application same as the address in your Passport?


----------



## abhi_mq (Sep 3, 2013)

regenade said:


> Thats great news nsaini23 mate ...When did you apply at VFS Melbourne, on Tuesday 06-AUG-2013 and scan date is 07-AUG-2013 right ? I was there at VFS office on Tuesday morning. Hope my application is processed as well by this week, fingers crossed.
> 
> Since the passport is already being sent back, book your Medicals via eMedicals from Medibank Melbourne. Good news is that Medibank Melbourne is now HAP ID enabled, so if all is good with your Medicals you should have your grant in 2~3 weeks from now


Hey Regenade, I would really appreciate If you could let me know, was your Indian address in your PCC application same as the address in your passport, plz let me know soon!


----------



## abhi_mq (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey Guys, I'm really worried, its been 6 weeks and 3 days, my PCC status at VFS website is still the same  ..No update. 
VFS replied to my email saying, "your application is currently under process with the Consulate General of India" 

Any advice anyone of you could give, I would really appreciate. Thanks


----------



## karthick (Aug 4, 2013)

nsaini23 said:


> I was expecting it today. I got my CO allocated today and i still havent done with my medicals,eventually,after my pcc i am expecting the maximum time is 16th


Hi,

I for my PCC cleared today... just got my passport... thanks for all your support....


can someone now tell me how long it will take for case officer assignment.. i filed my application on 24-Aug-13.


Also am in Australia ( melbourne) for past 1 year thru 457 do i still need to do medical...? please confirm. thanks 


karthick


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

atleast you people are far better am in hit list......now it is around 9 weeks still they are asking me to wait too pathetic


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

karthick said:


> Hi,
> 
> I for my PCC cleared today... just got my passport... thanks for all your support....
> 
> ...


You indeed need Medicals whatsoever be the case as this is specifically for your PR application as per the process.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

The document http://www.vfs-in-au.net/pdf/Persona...cularsForm.pdf says 



"If the applicant has not resided at the address above continuously for the last two years of India, the applicant must furnish the other address(es) where he/she has resided during the period. For each additional address stated by the applicant over the last two years 2 Personal particular forms photocopies are required and two additional photos must be affixed, one on 
each form."

I left india in 2010 , so does it refer to places I was starying from from 2008 to 2010 ?


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

guys any help ?


----------



## SriRaks (Feb 19, 2016)

Hey Guys,

I Applied for Indian PCC from Sydney VFS Centre for myself and partner. My Partners PCC got processed immediately. We had mentioned only one address for the Indian Stay and that Address was different as that of the passport. 

MY application was Scanned on 14th March. And still awaiting to get the response. The worst part is they also hold our passports, so incase anyone have travel in case of emergency or use the passport for some other purpose they are in a complete limbo.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

misguided said:


> guys any help ?


you don't have to...if you do it....you yourself complicating it.....just write the address in passport.......ask those people who are residing in that address to tell police ........if at all they come for verification......you know what to do.......weight in hands will decide outcome............hope you understood what I mean( generally they don't).....that you are staying there...you left on assignment to abroad........that's fine and will work.......

PCC from Indian consulate in AUS will take 4 weeks.....


good luck


----------



## SriRaks (Feb 19, 2016)

SriRaks said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I Applied for Indian PCC from Sydney VFS Centre for myself and partner. My Partners PCC got processed immediately. We had mentioned only one address for the Indian Stay and that Address was different as that of the passport.
> 
> MY application was Scanned on 14th March. And still awaiting to get the response. The worst part is they also hold our passports, so incase anyone have travel in case of emergency or use the passport for some other purpose they are in a complete limbo.



Guys my documents for Indian PCC got scanned on 14th March 2016 and yet i have not received my document (neither the passport). On enquiring they informed that it might take 8 weeks, but am worried as its almost more than 7 weeks now. I am really frantic as they have held my passport too. Did anyone face it so long??


----------



## SriRaks (Feb 19, 2016)

SriRaks said:


> Guys my documents for Indian PCC got scanned on 14th March 2016 and yet i have not received my document (neither the passport). On enquiring they informed that it might take 8 weeks, but am worried as its almost more than 7 weeks now. I am really frantic as they have held my passport too. Did anyone face it so long??


Exactly after 8 weeks since my document got scanned, received my Indian PCC and Passport today. Had emailed to the address [email protected]. for followup which had helped to give me an idea that it would be sent over this week. So anyone stuck can email to the adress above to get an idea of where / how long its gonna take. Otherwise the VFS site was just updated with the same status for quite long and i had no clues on how long further it would take.


----------

